# Bank holiday Monday 21st April open (Prestatyn GC)



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Some have posted good things about this course in the lounge. It is Â£30 a pair (Â£15 each).

*Hosts to the Welsh Ladies Open Strokeplay Championships 2014 **& **Senior Ladies British Open Amateur Championship 2015.

They have loads of tee times free through to 4.00. I think with it being the bank holiday a mid afternoon tee time could be good to avoid the holiday traffic, maybe about 2.30 tee time. Me, gary-in-derry and his mate are game, we can book in in pairs and have a bit of a meet. 

Anyone else want to join us, for a meet or mini-meet?*:thup:

http://www.prestatyngolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## jpenno (Apr 2, 2014)

If it was the Saturday would be fine for me but can't do the Monday it's the family support group match at anfield


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Balls!!! Just arranged to spend a few days with the kids in Morecombe, would have liked to play that.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Have just booked a 4 ball for this, 24 pairs entered so far.

Had to book an early tee time due to family commitments for a couple of the lads.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Have just booked a 4 ball for this, 24 pairs entered so far.

Had to book an early tee time due to family commitments for a couple of the lads.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played it before - recommended?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

Booked in for 12.24, to keep some of the missus happy. Birchy want to get back in time to watch corrie, emmerdale and eastenders with his.

Pair 1
Birchy
Liverbirdie

Pair 2
Gary in derry
Tarquin Etherson

Birchy, put my Â£15 off my BOG deposit.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Booked in for 12.24, to keep some of the missus happy. Birchy want to get back in time to watch corrie, emmerdale and eastenders with his.

Pair 1
Birchy
Liverbirdie

Pair 2
Gary in derry
Tarquin Etherson

Birchy, put my Â£15 off my BOG deposit.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work :whoo:

Dont be going hunting for Timgolfy again pal!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2014)

Surely not twice - can you get to mine for 9.45 ish matey.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surely not twice - can you get to mine for 9.45 ish matey.
		
Click to expand...

Will do pal :thup:

Lets hope we can take the Fairhaven magic with us (bar the 18th  )


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Will do pal :thup:

Lets hope we can take the Fairhaven magic with us (bar the 18th  )
		
Click to expand...


Take plenty of water, there's no trough fitted for your horses........


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 16, 2014)

Played it quite a few times in the winter months as it holds up well. Good links course but not as punishing as Conwy


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 16, 2014)

good track and used to have a cracking half way house for drinks and a bite to eat,last time i played they were having trouble with travellers,but think that has been sorted now,going to see if my mate fancies it ( iv not played for a long time) so might see you boys there,you will not miss me i will be the one with a swing like a rusty barn door.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			good track and used to have a cracking half way house for drinks and a bite to eat,last time i played they were having trouble with travellers,but think that has been sorted now,going to see if my mate fancies it ( iv not played for a long time) so might see you boys there,you will not miss me i will be the one with a swing like a rusty barn door.
		
Click to expand...

 Still some times around our tee time (12.24), if your going.:thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still some times around our tee time (12.24), if your going.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

will know in the morning if we are going,looked at the tee times available and hardly anyone is playing,will it still be on if only 12 pairs turn up?,this would have made a cracking mini forum meet we could have blocked booked it after 12 pm.if we are going will look at the 12-32 tee time.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 17, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			will know in the morning if we are going,looked at the tee times available and hardly anyone is playing,will it still be on if only 12 pairs turn up?,this would have made a cracking mini forum meet we could have blocked booked it after 12 pm.if we are going will look at the 12-32 tee time.
		
Click to expand...

There are 32 pairs booked so far and all will be paid in advance so there should not be a problem. They all seem pretty well spaced out so there should be no hold ups. Good luck to all forumers giving it a bash. Hopefully with an 8.56 tee time we should be finishing around 12,30.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			will know in the morning if we are going,looked at the tee times available and hardly anyone is playing,will it still be on if only 12 pairs turn up?,this would have made a cracking mini forum meet we could have blocked booked it after 12 pm.if we are going will look at the 12-32 tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why we booked 12.24, as not many out later so thought, they will end the comp earlyish, to hopefully advise the winners.



Green Bay Hacker said:



			There are 32 pairs booked so far and all will be paid in advance so there should not be a problem. They all seem pretty well spaced out so there should be no hold ups. Good luck to all forumers giving it a bash. Hopefully with an 8.56 tee time we should be finishing around 12,30.
		
Click to expand...

Say hello, we'll be on the 1st around then.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats why we booked 12.24, as not many out later so thought, they will end the comp earlyish, to hopefully advise the winners.



Say hello, we'll be on the 1st around then.
		
Click to expand...

Will do if the timing is right.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats why we booked 12.24, as not many out later so thought, they will end the comp earlyish, to hopefully advise the winners.

Say hello, we'll be on the 1st around then.
		
Click to expand...

We didn't finish our round until 1.15 so you would have been well on your way by then. 

The rough was tough out there in places and some of the fairways on the front 9 could have done with a cut to get rid of the daisies.

We finished with a poor 36 and our partners had 37. Started well but we both went OOB on 4th and we seemed to lose heart.

How did you guys get on?


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 21, 2014)

i didnt get there because my playing partner didnt fancy going as his game isnt up to much and i havnt played a full 18 for 10 months,had a game at the club this afternoon and we both agreed we made the right decision between us we didnt get a par till the 8th


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			We didn't finish our round until 1.15 so you would have been well on your way by then. 

The rough was tough out there in places and some of the fairways on the front 9 could have done with a cut to get rid of the daisies.

We finished with a poor 36 and our partners had 37. Started well but we both went OOB on 4th and we seemed to lose heart.

How did you guys get on?
		
Click to expand...

Course was ok if a little bit rough around the edges. I played utter gash.

Liverbirdie had 37 points

Garyinderry & pal had 39 points

Birchy had a nightmare :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2014)

We got off to a good start:-

2 points, 2 points(cos Birchy 3 putted), 3 points on the par 5, then I birdied that 468 yards into the wind par 4 (for 4 points)  and thought, aye,aye-here we go. Then we both scored 4 x 1 pointers on the next four holes, to take the wind out of our sails.

Still enjoyed it, but it was hard getting the clubbing right, with having to land the ball 20-30 yards before to just stay on the greens. I parred the last 3 to finish with a flourish. Tough holes into the wind around 6-9.

What were your highlights?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			We got off to a good start:-

2 points, 2 points(cos Birchy 3 putted), 3 points on the par 5, then I birdied that 468 yards into the wind par 4 (for 4 points)  and thought, aye,aye-here we go. Then we both scored 4 x 1 pointers on the next four holes, to take the wind out of our sails.

Still enjoyed it, but it was hard getting the clubbing right, with having to land the ball 20-30 yards before to just stay on the greens. I parred the last 3 to finish with a flourish. Tough holes into the wind around 6-9.

*What were your highlights?*

Click to expand...

Dairy milk and 4 bottles of lager since i got home


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Dairy milk and 4 bottles of lager since i got home 

Click to expand...

Ah, healthy living...  Still, the weather was good so we lit the BBQ and stuffed our faces.. In work now though...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ah, healthy living...  Still, the weather was good so we lit the BBQ and stuffed our faces.. In work now though...

Click to expand...

Sometimes legal highs are the only option. Feeling much better now :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sometimes legal highs are the only option. Feeling much better now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good man. I was eyeing up some of my wife's bottled lagers this afternoon, but decided against it.. Thursday night could get messy though...


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 22, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Good man. I was eyeing up some of my wife's bottled lagers this afternoon, but decided against it.. Thursday night could get messy though...
		
Click to expand...

i hope that is not a WIGAN smut talk.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			We got off to a good start:-

2 points, 2 points(cos Birchy 3 putted), 3 points on the par 5, then I birdied that 468 yards into the wind par 4 (for 4 points)  and thought, aye,aye-here we go. Then we both scored 4 x 1 pointers on the next four holes, to take the wind out of our sails.

Still enjoyed it, but it was hard getting the clubbing right, with having to land the ball 20-30 yards before to just stay on the greens. I parred the last 3 to finish with a flourish. Tough holes into the wind around 6-9.

What were your highlights?
		
Click to expand...

My highlights were scoring 7 points in the first 3 holes and it was downhill from there. My partner birdied 16 and18 with the ball finishing only 2 inches short for an eagle on the last.

Did you manage to play to the correct green on the par 5 seventh? There are not many courses that have a choice of 2 completely different greens.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			My highlights were scoring 7 points in the first 3 holes and it was downhill from there. My partner birdied 16 and18 with the ball finishing only 2 inches short for an eagle on the last.

Did you manage to play to the correct green on the par 5 seventh? There are not many courses that have a choice of 2 completely different greens.
		
Click to expand...

I will be honest I aimed in the total different direction on at least 3 holes, I found the layout a bit confusing at times although I wasn't having a great day. 

Nearly getting an eagle on the last was a good crack! That hole was dead into the wind so your PP must of give it some real beef to get it up there!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will be honest I aimed in the total different direction on at least 3 holes, I found the layout a bit confusing at times although I wasn't having a great day. 

Nearly getting an eagle on the last was a good crack! That hole was dead into the wind so your PP must of give it some real beef to get it up there!
		
Click to expand...

He had 232 from the light rough on the left for his second shot and went just off the back with his rescue club, not far short of the OOB. His chip back on finished just short and would have tied our match up if it had dropped.

 Any idea what won?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			He had 232 from the light rough on the left for his second shot and went just off the back with his rescue club, not far short of the OOB. His chip back on finished just short and would have tied our match up if it had dropped.

 Any idea what won?
		
Click to expand...

That's two cracking shots, not surprised it went through the greens were like rock! They were still quite slow too which was a bit strange.

42 points was the winner apparently.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That's two cracking shots, not surprised it went through the greens were like rock! They were still quite slow too which was a bit strange.

42 points was the winner apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the speed of the greens took some getting used to. They were cutting them when we got there but most were deceptively slow.

Played with the same partner a couple of years ago and we had 42 points and he was on the card with 41 of them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2014)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			He had 232 from the light rough on the left for his second shot and went just off the back with his rescue club, not far short of the OOB. His chip back on finished just short and would have tied our match up if it had dropped.

 Any idea what won?
		
Click to expand...

 Some birdie that on 18. After a driver and well hit 3 wood off the deck, I still had 84 to go, whilst my partner was on the OOB road to nowhere.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha. Another few yards amd he could have been on the practice ground which is where I need to spend more time.  

Your birdie on 4 was pretty impressive, expecially as we had 2 blobs on it. It's not an easy hole even wind with.


----------

